

Ask HN: The law of unintended consequences and SOPA - malandrew

I think everyone here on HN agrees that SOPA is pretty extreme and mucks around with the foundation of the Internet.<p>With that in  mind, if it passes how could it it fundamentally change how the Internet works for the better?<p>For example, Napster, being centralized had a single point of failure vulnerable to legal shenanigans. When that single point of failure was attacked by lawyers, people invented systems like Limeware and Kazaa. When those were attacked people invented BitTorrent.<p>With DNS, a single point of failure vulnerable to lawyers and lawmakers, under attack, it's reasonable to expect that there will be unintended consequences that will make the system more robust.<p>What technological solutions are feasible and likely to be adopted?
======
chris_dcosta
How far does SOPA extend?

Think of it this way: does the great firewall of China apply to US citizens?
No, of course not. So whilst SOPA may be annoying at best to people in the US,
the rest of the world will remain unaffected, and so there will always be a
workaround.

